# Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...



## Franky (25. Juni 2015)

... gibts nich! 
Tach erst ma :m

Mein altes "günstiges 20 cm Zwilling ausse Metro" gibt leider den Geist auf. Der Griff bröselt so langsam vor sich hin und die Klinge sieht, trotz guter Behandlung (nix Spülmaschine und so) auch nicht mehr dolle aus (Teile herausgebrochen). Das Ding ist jetzt knapp 4 Jahre alt - für meinen Geschmack hätte es auch gerne noch länger halten dürfen, aber für ein "Blechteil" ist das wohl gar nicht so übel...
Nun suche ich etwas neues und vor allem geschmiedetes. Dieses gestanzte Blechzeugs, was für überteuert Geld mitunter zu kriegen  ist, will ich nicht mehr! Ich will aber auch kein Vermögen für ein superschickes Ding hinlegen. Güde Alpha "Fasseiche" sieht geil aus, ist aber mit über 130 € mir zu teuer. Das ist ein Werkzeug und kein Schmuckstück! 
Hat jemand was aus dem Hause "Marsvogel" im Einsatz? Mit knapp 55 € noch preislich im Rahmen. Alternativ wäre das Premier Plus von Fidi Dick nicht uninteressant...
Andere Ideen oder Anregungen?


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*

Ich benutze am liebsten die 'Goldhamster'.

Schneiden durch'n Finger; wie durch Butter.
 Schon selbst getestet...... |uhoh:

 Aber auch nach Jahren ( inkl. manchmal Spülmaschine |rotwerden ) noch keine Macken.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*

Moin Moin 
Goldhamster und Filetmesser an Bord sind für Olafs Finger nichts:q|wavey: LG aus Norderstedt Norbert
@Franky hab auch neue Messer gesucht und habe dieses Set ersteinmal bekommen. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261929955961?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

kann noch nicht viel schreiben dazu ist gerade erst angekommen.
Der erste Eindruck ist nicht schlecht für den Preis


Wünsch euch immer scharfe Messer


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*

Norbert,

auf'm Kutter waren das die billigen Dinger mit Bambusgriff ( Sushi-Messer ) aus'm Discounter. An Bord habe ich den Goldhamster nur als Glücksbringer in der Hosentasche 
Aber ich kann mich auch in der normalerweise nicht schwankenden Küche schneiden.......bevorzugt mit'm Goldhamster-Messer |uhoh:

Franky : ich habe seit einiger Zeit ( ~ 1 Jahr ) auch noch die WMF Grand Class 9168 ( 20 cm ) und 9165 ( 17 cm ) inne Mache. Bin damit auch zufrieden, aber ähnlich wie bei Nobbi: noch keine Langzeittest-Erfahrung.
Sind aber mehr Filet-Messer; denn 'Allrounder'.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*

Das perfekte Messer ist wie eine (gute) Frau:
Absolut individuelle Sache für den Einzelnen.
Scharf.
Hält die Schärfe lang.
Leicht scharf zu machen.
Stumm.

Ich arbeite heute noch mit Messern, die ich zu meiner Gesellenprüfung geschenkt bekam - inkl. über 20 Jahre Gastroeinsatz..

Für normale Haushaltskocherei reichen auch qualitativ weit da drunter liegende Messer (vom Fetischismus mal abgesehen -))


----------



## Cocu (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*



Franky schrieb:


> Alternativ wäre das Premier Plus von Fidi Dick nicht uninteressant...
> Andere Ideen oder Anregungen?



Kann leider auch noch nicht mehr dazu beitragen, aber das Premier Plus von Dick (21 cm) habe ich mir nach langer Recherche auch gerade bestellt, dank Post-Streik darf ich aber wohl auch noch ein paar Wochen darauf warten. 

@ Thomas:
Was für Messer sind das, die 20 Jahre Gastro-Einsatz durchhalten??? Hersteller / Preis ... hab davon echt keine Ahnung, würde es aber gerne mal irgendwie vergleichen mit der vermeintlich ordentlichen Qualität, die ich mir gerade bestellt hab.


----------



## exstralsunder (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*

geht's um's Filetieren? Bin der Meinung, dass es nichts besseres als die "normalen" Dick Messer gibt. Relativ Preiswert. Je nach Ausführung: antibakterielle/Spülmaschinenfeste/Rutschfeste Griffe. Die Klingen sind in 3 Härtegraden zu bekommen. Die Dinger sind Quasi unkaputtbar. Und worauf der Metzger vertraut-das sollte auch für Fisch reichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*



Cocu schrieb:


> @ Thomas:
> Was für Messer sind das, die 20 Jahre Gastro-Einsatz durchhalten??? Hersteller / Preis ... hab davon echt keine Ahnung, würde es aber gerne mal irgendwie vergleichen mit der vermeintlich ordentlichen Qualität, die ich mir gerade bestellt hab.



Sind jetzt über 30 Jahre alt, nix draufgeprägt...

Preis weiss ich nicht, da geschenkt - mein Lehrherr war sowohl Küchen- wie Metzgermeister, bei den Messern lag er nicht daneben ;-)))


----------



## exstralsunder (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bei den Messern lag er nicht daneben ;-)))




 ...und beim Azubi?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*

gute Frage ;-))
Immerhin hat der aber richtig gute Messer von ihm gekriegt....


----------



## Franky (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*

@ Olaf:
Die "Goldhamster" heissen jetzt "Solicut" und liegen mit 129 € (http://www.amazon.de/Solicut-812021-First-Class-Kochmesser/dp/B002FAO5FO) auch weit weg. Da würde ich eher auf das Güde zurückgreifen... http://www.kochmesser-shop.com/gued...-fasseiche-kochmesser-e805-21-21-cm::486.html
Filiermesser brauche ich erst einmal nicht (mehr). Hab genug  (denk ich... glaub ich... )

@ Nobbi:
Danke, aber so'n Set brauche ich nicht wirklich  Anständige Messer anderer Art und Größe habe ich ja noch - zum Glück. Nur das, was quasi täglich in Gebrauch ist (und man braucht fast kein anderes als das "Große" ) will ich ersetzen. Wäre aber mal an einem "Testbericht" nach 6 Monaten sehr interessiert!

@ alle 
Ich glaube, es wird dieses hier
http://www.amazon.de/Kochmesser-geschmiedet-Marsvogel-durchgehende-Griffschalen/dp/B004NLKBE2
oder doch das
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B000R3XIZO/?smid=A1HKG9HQ8F9AAZ
*ARGH*


----------



## Kotzi (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*

Weil ich diese dicken Typischen deutschen Stähle nicht mag hab ich das Kochmesser von Victorinox seit ein paar Jahren und bin damit wirklich sehr zufrieden.
Zwar nicht geschmiedet, aber bis zu 32 cm länge verfügbar und auch mein liebstes Messer.

http://www.scharferladen.de/shop/KO....html?MODsid=56c25ce6d0d4771033c633a8a5df5286

Wenn du von geschmiedet abweichen würdest.


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*

Hi!
Zwilling 4- oder 5 Star.
Die halten ewig.
Wenn man technisch betrachtet, etwas besseres haben möchte, wird es schwierig.
Die können das nämlich...!
Petri


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*

Habe neben einigen Zwillingsmesser auch noch Kochmesser von Villeroy - Boch im Einsatz. 
Sau scharf und mit 49,-€ nicht überteuert und sehen auch noch schick aus.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*

Zum Gemüse schneiden nehme ich total gerne mein altes (nicht rostfreies) Windmühlenmesser.

Das lässt sich sehr schnell extrem scharf schleifen, hat aber nicht so eine hohe Standzeit.

Klar, dass ist kein Hightech-Messer und hat im Vergleich zu teuren Stählen u.a. den Nachteil der kürzeren Standzeit. Aber irgendwie hänge ich daran, vielleicht weil meine Oma schon damit früher gearbeitet hat, da steckt also ein ganzes Stück Nostalgie und Kindheitserinnerung drin. Die Klinge ist zwar nur noch halb so breit, aber wenn das durch ist, werde ich mir wieder eins holen.

Ansonsten finde ich das aber super, preiswert, sehr scharf und ich nehme das mit zum Pilze suchen, Gemüse schneiden, Feinarbeiten beim Filetieren usw.


----------



## kreuzass (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*

Das die ordentlichen Küchenmesser ihren berechtigten Preis haben, habe ich auch schon feststellen müssen. Bisher bin ich mit so einem günstigen Nivella-Dingsbums-Line unterwegs gewesen. Bleibt auch etwas länger scharf, solange es nicht richtig gefordert wird. Wird es das, ist es auch schnell stumpf. Mein nächstes Messer wird auf jeden Fall auch eines der haltbareren, sprich gehobeneren Klasse werden. Das lohnt sich wenigstens. Danke für den Fred. Hat mir schon einmal die Suche etwas erleichtert. #6


----------



## WalKo (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*

Geh in einen Messerladen und befumele die Dinger. 
Ich habe mir gerade ungesehen einen Messerblock für ca. 300€ von Dick über einen Bekannten gekauft, weil da irgendwie über Beziehungen 25% drauf gab.
Ist OK. aber begeistert bin ich nicht. Ist solides Werkszeug zum Arbeiten. 
Für meinen Geschmack irgendwie alles zu Grob. 
Denke andere deutsche Sollinger Messer werden dicht anders sein. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## jojo2502 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*

ich habe so einen _messerblock von WMF,war glaube ich 199 Euro und kann nichts negatives sagen.


----------



## exstralsunder (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gute Frage ;-))
> Immerhin hat der aber richtig gute Messer von ihm gekriegt....


 
 wer weiß, was er dir damit sagen wollte. Es gibt da so einen japanischen Brauch bei den Samurai...


----------



## Franky (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*

Sodele... Es ist das Marsvogel geworden. Sehr solide und schwere Qualität - wiegt knapp 260 g... Ein Fissler Signum wiegt mal gerade knapp 140 g......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*

Hallo Frank, auch wenn du dich bereits entschieden hast, ich habe von  Thomas Rosenthal drei Messer geschenkt bekommen, und habe die nun seit Jahren dauernd in Benutzung.

Sind preislich wirklich günstig zu bekommen aber in Ordnung.

Seit dem nehme ich meine hochwertigen Herdermesser nur noch selten hervor. Die haben Holzgriffe und da ist mir die Reinigung zu aufwendig.


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*

Das perfekte Kochmesser gibt es eh nicht. Nach meiner persönlichen Vorliebe,  je kleiner das Schnittgut werden soll, umso größer das Messer. 35er Klingen sind bei mir völlig normal. Und je gröber das Gut, desto kleiner kann ruhig sein.


----------



## Franky (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Das perfekte Kochmesser gibt es eh nicht.



Hab ich ja gleich als Einstand auch festgestellt... 
Aber mir 35 cm Klingen (quasi Modell Kurzschwert) hantiere ich nicht gerne. Dafür ist meine Küche zu klein.... :m

@ Udo:
Die Dinger mag ich absolut nicht - Muddern hat auch 2 oder 3 Stück davon. Liegen mir nicht gut in der Hand!

Das jetzige geht fast von alleine durch Zwiebel und Tomate...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Das perfekte Kochmesser gibt es eh nicht.


Sag ich doch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das perfekte Messer ist wie eine (gute) Frau:
> *Absolut individuelle Sache für den Einzelnen.*
> Scharf.
> Hält die Schärfe lang.
> ...


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Das "perfekte" Kochmesser...*

Hallo,

bei mir kommt hauptsächlich das Opinel mit Carbonklinge (Kneipchenform) zum Einsatz. Die Klinge bekomme ich flott scharf, auch wenn ich ca. alle 6 Wochen wieder schärfen muss. Meine Frau nutzt diese kleinen Messer sogar für die Kürbisse zu Halloween.

Und dann noch was aus Frankreich: 

Verwandtschaft hat im letzten Urlaub die Schmiede "Chazeau Honoré" in La Monnerie-le-Montel besucht, da diese mal in einem TV-Bericht vorgestellt wurde.

Direkt von dort wurde ich mit einem "normalen" Kuchenmesser mit "normalem silbernem" Stahl (sorry, bin kein Messerprofi) beglückt. Liegt toll in der Hand und auch dieses bekomme ich gut scharf.

Mehr nutze ich nicht mehr.

Viele Grüße
Steinbuttschreck


----------

